# Supply Voltage B+ 00532



## ets337 (Sep 13, 2005)

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
I asked someone before and they said this code pops up after unplugging your car so I didn't think too much about it, but I checked today and it was there. So I cleared it and tried again. The thing popped up again right after I deleted it. Someone told me that if it keeps popping up it is not good. What should I be checking? The car runs fine wil no lights in the dash. I don't know what could be causing this except my turbo timer because it is being ground to something on the ignition and not the battery. Any thoughts?


----------



## Santos_V (Nov 21, 2005)

please post an autoscan of the car.


----------



## ets337 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (Santos_V)*

VAG-COM Version: Release 607.2-UD
Tuesday,10,October,2006,17:30:00
Chassis Type: 1J - VW G/J/B Mk4
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN Number: 9BWDE61J924067081
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No: 06A 906 032 ML
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0001
Coding: 07510
Shop #: WSC 65728
9BWDE61J924067081 VWZ7Z0B4875723
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 1C0 907 379 K
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103
Coding: 0021505
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 0S AIRBAG VW61 0108 0001
Coding: 12371
Shop #: WSC 17284
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 1J0 920 906 J
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V07
Coding: 07234
Shop #: WSC 00000
9BWDE61J924067081 VWZ7Z0B4875723
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1J Komfortgerát HLO 0003
Coding: 00065
Shop #: WSC 00000
Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1J Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0002
Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1J Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0002
1 Fault Found:
00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D)
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No: 3B7 035 180 
Component: Radio NP2 0005
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ets337 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (ets337)*

bump


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (ets337)*

Check your ingintion switch, besides that - have you recently disconnected your battery?


----------



## ets337 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I disconnected my battery checked, cleared all codes, then scanned again. The code came up again. I think it is my ignition switch because of my turbo timer is soldered there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Supply Voltage B+ 00532 (ets337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ets337* »_ I don't know what could be causing this except my turbo timer because it is being ground to something on the ignition and not the battery. 

Sounds like you should remove that and return the wiring to stock. See if the faults stay away.


----------



## ets337 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Supply Voltage B+ 00532 ([email protected])*

what kind of damage do you think it will cause by keeping the wiring the way it is? Like because of that fault will something go wrong on my car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Supply Voltage B+ 00532 (ets337)*

Sure, if the wiring related to your ignition switch is messed up, your car may not start some day when you need it to.


----------

